# Water Dragon and Bearded Dragon together?



## mkwak (Jul 23, 2011)

Is it practical to keep a juvenile bearded dragon with a juvenile water dragon if they are both provided with what they need? 
Thanks 
Mac


----------



## snakeluvver (Jul 23, 2011)

If its an Eastern Bearded Dragon it can be done. But if its a Central Bearded Dragon it cant be kept with a water dragon as they come from two completely different habitats.


----------



## K3nny (Jul 23, 2011)

mkwak said:


> if they are both provided with what they need?



this is the impractical bit, 
but then again having pets is not exactly practical to begin with (not having a go at you, but just thought i'd throw it out there)
not saying it can't be done, but then again why take chances when you have the alternative?

if you do, make sure they're abt the same size, similiar habitat (like snakeluvver suggested) etc etc etc, theres a few threads on this around and thing is you're always gonna end up with 2 different answers from 2 different perspectives


----------



## haydenvic (Jul 24, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> If its an Eastern Bearded Dragon it can be done. But if its a Central Bearded Dragon it cant be kept with a water dragon as they come from two completely different habitats.


wouldnt humidity be an issue??


----------



## zacthefrog (Jul 24, 2011)

haydenvic said:


> wouldnt humidity be an issue??



exactly


----------



## haydenvic (Jul 24, 2011)

water dragons live close to rivers and lake where is beraderds live in much dryer places so i wouldnt think it would be a good idea to keep both types in the same enclosure


----------



## hurcorh (Jul 26, 2011)

I'd separate em. worst case scenario you could put a divider in the cage but that wont last long. EWD grow quick! Mine has doubled in size in 9 months. not to mention the climate and habitat difference.


----------



## MsRedback (Jul 26, 2011)

I've seen it work really well with 2 dragons of very similar size being kept in an enclosure big enough to maintain 2 habitats_. (This instance being a large outdoor enclosure)_ 
but...
ive also seen it go horribly wrong as well as a friend, against everyones warning put 2 babies in together, very similar size but lasted all of about 8 hours and he was 1 dragon less


----------



## MathewB (Jul 26, 2011)

It depends, what species? An indoor enclosure would have to be massive so the the only practical way would be a large outdoor enclosure. Fights could happen and it wouldn't help if they were both males either. Feeding's virtually the same so no worrys there. Where are you located?


----------



## MsRedback (Jul 26, 2011)

MathewB said:


> It depends, what species? An indoor enclosure would have to be massive so the the only practical way would be a large outdoor enclosure. Fights could happen and it wouldn't help if they were both males either. Feeding's virtually the same so no worrys there. Where are you located?



Really good point. The ones I saw that successfully lived together were both Easterns with the water dragon being a female and the beardie a male. This is in NSW so they would probably have been bought in over Winter if not brumated?


----------



## MathewB (Jul 26, 2011)

Both extend down the coast but you know, localities and stuff. I don't think there would be a huge problem but better safe then sorry! I think you'd have to keep P.barbata with the EWD


----------



## Brabant (Jul 28, 2011)

Ha ha, if you offer an idea like this in the Netherlands you will suffer an online beheading...  People over here are not fond of combining species, unless it concerns a huge enclosure.
Of course, the bearded dragons in the European hobby are almost all Central bearded dragons.


----------

